# Guitar rig 4/5 Metal/Djent presets



## Kendalllikevines (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a few presets that I'm really digging, but I want to hear some of you guys' presets so if you have a clip of one of your presets you like from Guitar Rig 4 or 5 that you like I'd like to hear them.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not exactly a subject matter expert on djenty tone, but I do know that one of the key secrets to getting great tone from Guitar Rig is to either tweak the hell out of the new studio mixer in version 5, or use external IR's. As far as amp models, the Van51 and Hot Solo seem to have the right 'stuff'. I've gotten tones that reminded me of Meshuggah with both of them. I think I have a few Pedalboard2 patches where I use GR5 for amp and effect models running into Peavey ReValver III.V for its awesome IR loader and tone controls. It's pretty sweet being able to simulate speaker distortion.


----------



## Holicx (Apr 4, 2012)

Enter my fb page, there is a download link i update regularly with all my sound banks for guitar rig 4 & 5 
https://www.facebook.com/mifumetal


----------

